#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Hello! Goodbye!

## Corrik55

*Greetings! Here it is! The introduction! The one we have all seen before! ...welp, that was fun, gotta go!*

In all seriousness, I spent so many hours today researching RP forums looking for that one special one that sounded like it could be worth investing in that I am now out of time to make a proper introduction. I got so caught up reading rules and sub-rules and topics and profiles that I must now go to work.

Time enough, however, to say that I am extremely excited to explore more of this community and make a proper post tonight. Roleplay Adventures has an amazing looking history and setup, Lots of activity and creativity, and I was won over knowing that one of the admins loves pugs as much as I do!

So for now: No time to say, Hello. Goodbye. I'm late. I'm late. I'M LATE!  ::crow::

----------


## Enigma

Welcome, we hope you have more time later to have some fun playing with us. Let us know if there are questions?

----------


## Corrik55

Thanks for being patient and taking time to read this haphazard intro! I have been reading through the Getting Started section at work, trying to learn what the etiquette is for new members, and what is allowed/expected of new folks dropping out of the sky. I do still have a couple curiosities after reading through everything.

Is their an appropriate place to more deeply introduce ourselves. Such as our RP skills, interests, history, expectations? Where we can maybe learn better about long time members and the communities established or fresh faces.

(I am sure you have heard this one before) I have been doing Roleplaying in various formats my whole life, so I have developed a great variety of worlds and characters with my friends and partner. Is it possible to set up a single thread list/poll or some kind of multiple choice topic where members can vote on the most interesting RP to start?

----------


## Enigma

You're already a member, why not try a blog post for that more in-depth introduction? Try RPG Requests and Recruitment for the checklist or to introduce one of your creations that you'd like to play?

You've already found the Creative Corner. Why not Character Bios to post some of your former characters? Just remember to keep it to a single thread, you own personal valhalla/tavern/waiting room. You can do write-ups of your worlds and games at the Creative Writing Forum.

Does that help?

----------


## Corrik55

Yes very much. Thanks! 

I try to keep very organized on every site I frequent, so I did not want to spread out a bunch of stuff any old place. It has been enjoyable enough just wandering the halls of the various forums and testing out how to post again. 

I am still learning about certain features like blogs, albums, terminology, and such while randomly exploring, but I shall do my best to get things set up right!

----------


## Enigma

I enjoy some original science fiction gaming, so I use a group as a sort of personal notebook to reuse some of my creations. Helps me keep organized.

----------


## Corrik55

Indeed! I have seen your 3D models and think they are impressively functional given how a lot of Sci-fi designs go. No idea what Sketchup or Kerkythea are, but then my college only ever had Maya avilable. My partner and I are in fact doing a rare sci-fi RP right now in fact, it'd be fun to see your stories.

After looking through groups, it seems an interesting resource. I do not know how I would use them just yet though. I have just posted my bio, so now I can sit with this pup in my lap and focus on organizing some better developed worlds and characters using the sections you mentioned!

----------


## Azazeal849

Well! Enigma seems to have covered all the bases!

I will second the idea that the recruitment forum is a good place to post your ideas, although you can also post RPs in the relevant OOC forums (Fantasy, Sci Fi, Horror etc) and recruit that way.

Don’t be shy about PM-ing one of the moderators (green or blue names) if you have a question or need some help finding writing partners.

And if you enjoy our little corner of the internet, please consider giving RPA your vote on the role play site rankings (you can vote every day!)

----------


## Alura

Hello, there! Welcome!

----------


## Corrik55

Thanks for the advice! I have indeed clicked the vote button a couple times yesterday and today because... well it does not exactly give any indication if it worked? 

I have two days off in a row so I am working hard today and tomorrow to get good content organized and put up so that it can be easily referenced and used later! I expect everyone is very busy with other groups already, so not expecting to jump right into things on day one. If only my pup would stay asleep long enough to let me finish a paragraph! 

speaking of which, _PUUUGZ_! Thank you! As a gift to anyone bothering to look into this intro, here is the best of all pugs: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=673vf_JhnAw

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, Corrik!

It's great to see you are already getting settled in, and I'm already excited to see what you do in the future!

----------


## Corrik55

Thanks! I love the avatar! Itd look great next to the Yondu picture we've got!

Ive got the first one built up and man it took all day! But the structure is set up so more should pop up quickly and then I want to make a post and see what RP interests the community most.

----------


## Kach

Welcome Corrik55! 
Seems like you have made yourself quite at home! Welcome to the community!

----------


## Corrik55

Thanks, it has been a busy week but I have managed to throw up some RP ideas finally!

----------

